# Notes on a 2009 535i HiFi to MS-8 install...



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Customer wants MS-8 to replace his OEM HiFi system completely plus add a center speaker (DLS 424 coaxial). No other aftermarket equipment to be installed, be 100% reversible back to OEM and it has to have a significant improvement in sound quality and loudness while using the OEM speakers.

No problem with the E60 PnP harness kit... :thumbsup:

*Remove M-ASK unit:*


















*Transfer OEM MOST connector to new Quadralock harness:*













































*Plug Quadralock harness in...*









*... and plug extension cables (inputs and outputs, including remote signal) into harness:*


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

*Install center speaker into existing OEM mount and run new speaker wires:*





































*Run extension cables (and center speaker wires) on each side of the center console, under the front seats, via the door sills towards the trunk:*



























*Plug OEM amp harness in:*


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

*Plug MS-8 to input/output M-ASK extension cables (front, center and rear speakers) and to OEM amp input and output underseat woofers signals (cables pre-terminated for PnP):*










Notes:

1) MS-8 uses the 12V and ground connections from the OEM amp via the PnP harness. The OEM amp 12V is a 40A fused OEM line; the MS-8 is double-fused at 25A. No whine, no noises.

2) Result: quite an inprovement in clarity, front stage focus, bass impact and overall loudness despite the OEM speakers. This should not be any secret or magic: power was increased from 25W x 4/40W x 2 to 60W max x 7, adjustments went from just bass/treble to bass/mid/treble, sub and center level, Logic7, and 31-band EQ while the M-ASK outputs EQ curve flattened. So there are enough possible adjustments to get a relatively louder and clearer sound than OEM. The addition of the DLS 424 center channel and particularly the Logic7 processing created a higher, adjustable (driver/passenger/front focused) and just better front stage that was not there before.

Customer was very happy with the result, so I was happy... :thumbup:


----------



## nDrew (Dec 2, 2011)

what exactly is an M-8? I just purchased a 2010 E60 2 days ago with a HiFi sound system. Sound is okay. I have test driven another E60 with the L7 sound system and does sound much better. Is this M-8 an upgrade to L7 sound? 
Although i'm very familiar with upgrading to aftermarket sound systems. I want to try and keep thing as OEM as possible. Avoiding the extra Amps and boxes in the trunk.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

nDrew said:


> what exactly is an *MS-8*? I just purchased a 2010 E60 2 days ago with a HiFi sound system. Sound is okay. I have test driven another E60 with the L7 sound system and does sound much better. Is this *MS-8* an upgrade to L7 sound?
> Although i'm very familiar with upgrading to aftermarket sound systems. I want to try and keep thing as OEM as possible. Avoiding the extra Amps and boxes in the trunk.


JBL MS-8: http://de.jbl.com/tl_files/catalog//jbl/car/Manuals/MS-Series/MS-8/JBL MS 8 Owners Manual.pdf


----------



## bimmer11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Where did you get the wiring harness? I am currently in the process of upgrading and need some parts. If you have more information documented how you did this, I would be truly appreciative


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

bimmer11 said:


> Where did you get the wiring harness? I am currently in the process of upgrading and need some parts. If you have more information documented how you did this, I would be truly appreciative


Please use PM for details.


----------



## saif76 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Is it still worth getting the MS-8 or just get a good amp ?*

I have a 2011 335i with hi fi audio . Should I get an a MS-8 and add and amp or would I still get almost the same result with just the amp


----------



## 3siu (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi, I am interested to the harness for e60 hi go harness, can you please pm me about the price, thank you.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

3siu said:


> Hi, I am interested to the harness for e60 hi go harness, can you please pm me about the price, thank you.


No shipping to Hong Kong, sorry.


----------

